# Eclipse brings back the 'deadhead' ....



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Their newest version will now go back to the 'dead head' and utilize a copper chassis again. Fairly more processing, but nothing definitive yet on its capabilities for 4 way and a better UI/ graphics. Downfall is they will look nearly identical to the previous CD7100.


----------



## Keeshwah (Jun 7, 2007)

OoooOoooOo. Price range?


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

definitely looking forward to hearing some more details on this one.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

no detach face i assume. still might have to get with the unpredictable one on this one to see about a "stealth" solution if my current alpine ever dies.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> no detach face i assume. still might have to get with the unpredictable one on this one to see about a "stealth" solution if my current alpine ever dies.


Why would one assume that? It's still detach.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

did eclipse bring back the detach face on the 7100? only thing that would satisfy me about getting a non-detach deadhead stolen is the fact a thief will get hunted down for selling a unit that can't belt out rap lyrics thanks to a lack of an internal amp. oh wait, unhooking from power requires a code to make it work again.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Pretty sure the 7000 and 7100 both had detachable faces.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

think i found my next headunit then. will do some research real quick.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ZING! i'm one excited hillbilly right now. so does the detach face have something to do with their slight affiliation with jvc now?


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I may actually get me a new HU.

Do they have XM capabilities or are they sirius only?


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> ZING! i'm one excited hillbilly right now. so does the detach face have something to do with their slight affiliation with jvc now?


From what I heard, JVC was building the CD1000 and CD2000 models. I don't know if any of the higher end decks have anything to do with JVC.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

That does sound exciting. Does it have balanced out?

I wonder how it'll stack up to the DRZ.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm just excited about a new deadhead coming out. sure you can turn most upper end alpine units into a deadhead by turning off the internal amp but you still have a lot of parts crammed into very little space.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> did eclipse bring back the detach face on the 7100? only thing that would satisfy me about getting a non-detach deadhead stolen is the fact a thief will get hunted down for selling a unit that can't belt out rap lyrics thanks to a lack of an internal amp. oh wait, unhooking from power requires a code to make it work again.


The CD7000 brought it back. Code is needed, but only if ESN is set. Also a free replacement in the first year if the unit is stolen.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Flipx99 said:


> I may actually get me a new HU.
> 
> Do they have XM capabilities or are they sirius only?


wished I could get a ......M1a?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

khail19 said:


> Pretty sure the 7000 and 7100 both had detachable faces.


yuppers...


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> i'm just excited about a new deadhead coming out. sure you can turn most upper end alpine units into a deadhead by turning off the internal amp but you still have a lot of parts crammed into very little space.


No kidding. I must say this is a bold move by Eclipse but hopefully it turns out well so we can see more of them and updated product lines. I just can't imagine these selling very well in the mainstream market.

"It has a coppa WHAT?! How'z that gon' help ma bass bump son?"

I'd also love to see it have a built in HD radio tuner... or an external module. Something.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Flipx99 said:


> I may actually get me a new HU.
> 
> Do they have XM capabilities or are they sirius only?


Sirius direct from DEI, XM will be/is available from Terk.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

khail19 said:


> From what I heard, JVC was building the CD1000 and CD2000 models. I don't know if any of the higher end decks have anything to do with JVC.


They were doing the CD1000s, but now the lineup should be limited to three units - good/better/best.

They _had_ ..1000,2000,3000,4000,5000,7000 Then changed to 1000,2000,3100,5100,7100 and now theyll be down to three.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

DonovanM said:


> No kidding. I must say this is a bold move by Eclipse but hopefully it turns out well so we can see more of them and updated product lines. I just can't imagine these selling very well in the mainstream market.
> 
> "It has a coppa WHAT?! How'z that gon' help ma bass bump son?"
> 
> I'd also love to see it have a built in HD radio tuner... or an external module. Something.


My guess is this would be their attempt to come back to where they once were with 8051/8062/8053/etc .. Semi-elitist.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Only real downfall here (for some) is the lack of overall cosmetic change from the 7000/7100 flat black finish and nicer/easier UI/graphics, but otherwise nearly the same.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

so any idear if the new deadhead will have a face that's actually readable? my cd5000 wasn't in my dash very long cuz i couldn't read the face in the daytime.

oh, that copper chassis adds leik 500 deebeez to yo bass amp


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Sirius direct from DEI, XM will be/is available from Terk.


grash.

I hate the Terk units. Maybe now they are better than my experience with Pioneer.


----------



## Keeshwah (Jun 7, 2007)

so where's the reading for this thing? i want to see.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Where are the specs?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Have some patience people, CES is just a few more weeks. Although there IS a pic of it floating around the net ...


----------



## Keeshwah (Jun 7, 2007)

ah, now i see. ok i can wait.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Only real downfall here (for some) is the lack of overall cosmetic change from the 7000/7100 flat black finish and nicer/easier UI/graphics, but otherwise nearly the same.


dealbreaker.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

khail19 said:


> Pretty sure the 7000 and 7100 both had detachable faces.


i just bought a cd7k it does have a detach


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

I just got my CD7100 up and running after replacing my partially stolen CD7000 and now they come out with this!!! Damn you Eclipse!!! I am so over this unit especially if it can do active 4 way...get rid of my DCX


----------



## flapperdink (Aug 27, 2007)

is this it?


----------



## flapperdink (Aug 27, 2007)

is this it?
http://veedubb.com/gallery/albums/miscpics/cd7200mk2a_small1.jpeg


----------



## flapperdink (Aug 27, 2007)

i found a pic of it online. looks pretty sweet.

too bad my post count is too low to post a link or pic. oh well.

search for the CD7200mkII


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Bigger pic here.

http://blog.sounddomain.com/2007/12/ces-2008-previe.html

http://www.engadget.com/tag/Cd7200MkIi/



> Audiophiles rejoice! Eclipse is back in the game with a true sound quality-focused radio, packed with features for 2008. Not only does it offer the same great features on the CD7001, Eclipse has removed the internal amp- this is a dead head only with 8V low impedance pre-outs. But one of the coolest upgrades from the 7001 is the built-in Bluetooh - no more external boxes adding complexity to your install. Larger pic and more details after the break.


Oohhh that looks very good :blush:


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

here you go:










edit: beat me!


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

flapperdink said:


> i found a pic of it online. looks pretty sweet.
> 
> too bad my post count is too low to post a link or pic. oh well.
> 
> search for the CD7200mkII


Looks pretty cool, if it can do 4 way active at a decent price.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

rhinodog00 said:


> Looks pretty cool, if it can do 4 way active at a decent price.


If you would have followed the link... you would have been let down.



> Audio
> 
> * Three 8V RCA Pre-outs


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

Ahh, yea 4-way would have been nice. I'll still be interested to see it @ CES though.


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll stick with my 8454. Especially at the sick sub $200 price I got it at :-D.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

This HU is mine. I just hope Eclipse gives me an awesome accomodation price for working at CC.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey!!!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Tonyguy said:


> This HU is mine. I just hope Eclipse gives me an awesome accomodation price for working at CC.


Thats IF CC still has Eclipse next year....


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Hey!!!!


Hiya !


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

So 3-way or 4-way active? I know the link posted states 3 preouts, but is this prelimary, final, or possible?


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> So 3-way or 4-way active? I know the link posted states 3 preouts, but is this prelimary, final, or possible?


If they are planning on unveiling at CES '08 it had better be final


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Finally a nice looking HU from Eclipse again. I really disslike all the newer stuff they most everyone is putting out. I can do without all the flashing lights, colors and being too buys in general. I really like the look of my older model Eclipse HU's. Still trying to decide if I want to install my basically new 8454.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

hmmm... i won't be a guinea pig but i'm anxiously waiting some reviews.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

QtrHorse said:


> Finally a nice looking HU from Eclipse again. I really disslike all the newer stuff they most everyone is putting out. I can do without all the flashing lights, colors and being too buys in general. I really like the look of my older model Eclipse HU's. Still trying to decide if I want to install my basically new 8454.


It looks exactly like the 7000 and 7100 which have been out for awhile


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

6spdcoupe said:


> Thats IF CC still has Eclipse next year....


Eclipse is hard product to sell, especially in a big box store.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Eclipse is hard product to sell, especially in a big box store.


I have absolutely no problem with it. I think it's more the big boxes that have the trouble..


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

6spdcoupe said:


> I have absolutely no problem with it. I think it's more the big boxes that have the trouble..


Yepper. I pointed out in another Eclipse thread that I think they dumbed their product down for CC but they'll never grasp the big box market. Where do you think they'll focus their attention now? B&M's can't garner enough sales for Eclipse to stay in business and they've all the sales avenues. It's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Yepper. I pointed out in another Eclipse thread that I think they dumbed their product down for CC but they'll never grasp the big box market. Where do you think they'll focus their attention now? B&M's can't garner enough sales for Eclipse to stay in business and they've all the sales avenues. It's gonna be interesting.


it's like someone i know of that's dealing with a friend that's wanting the pretty pioneer 690bt over a premier 880 because well...the 690 is PRETTY 

and my local eclipse dealer has ZERO problems selling their entire product line and this particular shop is at the edge of da hood


----------



## blacklabel (Jan 26, 2006)

i've alway admired the display of the pio deh-p4900ib. if by chance pio ever put the display that the 4900 has and features of the 880, i would love it


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Yepper. I pointed out in another Eclipse thread that I think they dumbed their product down for CC but they'll never grasp the big box market. Where do you think they'll focus their attention now? B&M's can't garner enough sales for Eclipse to stay in business and they've all the sales avenues. It's gonna be interesting.


Honestly the majority of Eclipse dealers have no problems selling the product. It was only when they dropped the 3 yr warranty (short time, but has come back) and when they went to big box that some dealers felt betrayed. Eclipse made a decade committment (the long warranty) and stuck by all of it, once it was over they tried dropping it, but obviously short lived.

The larger picture though is that most dealers will push the product a bit, but primiarily the HUs. Eclipse cannot stay afloat with just HU sales, hence them trying to open up to larger market. Now I think theyre trying to focus back on what brought them to where they once were.

And yes Im one of those guys that focuses more on HU sales than anything else. Guilty as charged.  $10+k early in the year and 95% HUs through out. Although ... wait til ya see what they have in store on amps in 2008 !


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

6spdcoupe said:


> Honestly the majority of Eclipse dealers have no problems selling the product. It was only when they dropped the 3 yr warranty (short time, but has come back) and when they went to big box that some dealers felt betrayed. Eclipse made a decade committment (the long warranty) and stuck by all of it, once it was over they tried dropping it, but obviously short lived.
> 
> The larger picture though is that most dealers will push the product a bit, but primiarily the HUs. Eclipse cannot stay afloat with just HU sales, hence them trying to open up to larger market. Now I think theyre trying to focus back on what brought them to where they once were.
> 
> And yes Im one of those guys that focuses more on HU sales than anything else. Guilty as charged.  $10+k early in the year and 95% HUs through out. Although ... wait til ya see what they have in store on amps in 2008 !


I kinda figured they were attempting to go back to their roots. I think they're playing smart by downsizing the HU lineup (bread and butter) and they've always had a good sub lineup. They need improvement in their amplifier and speaker offerings, however. Hopefully 2008 will bring about those changes.

Are they leaving Crutchfield? Can the mom and pop stores sustain a company the size of Eclipse even with the improved amps and better speakers?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> I kinda figured they were attempting to go back to their roots. I think they're playing smart by downsizing the HU lineup (bread and butter) and they've always had a good sub lineup. They need improvement in their amplifier and speaker offerings, however. Hopefully 2008 will bring about those changes.
> 
> Are they leaving Crutchfield? Can the mom and pop stores sustain a company the size of Eclipse even with the improved amps and better speakers?


Surprisingly Ive had excellent results with their pointsource 'coaxs'. Otherwise I would tend to agree. No worries, with what's in store for the '08 amps I think you'll see alot more users of em. 

Crutchfield? Unsure, but doubtful. Circuit City though is a strong possibility that will longer coexist with Eclipse. Although right now I can neither confirm or deny that. Mom & Pops shouldnt have too much trouble, as thats how Eclipse started out and despite their size they still know how to take care of them the best. Alot of them over there still give that personal relationship type of attitude and not just place you as another number in accounting software no matter how big or small the order.

Just to give a bit more insight on the demand from the B&Ms ... yesterday morning I got a call from them ...

"Don, we are closing out AVN6610s. If you still need em lemme know" I got on the ball and ordered a few, by days end they were completely out. There was a bit over 200 when I got my call. Now this Only applied to direct dealers and none through distributors. Also I later found out it didnt apply to Crutchfield or CC either. So either a few very wealthy independants grabbed ALOT or alot of them grabbed a few pieces. My guess is the latter of the two.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

6spdcoupe said:


> Surprisingly Ive had excellent results with their pointsource 'coaxs'. Otherwise I would tend to agree. No worries, with what's in store for the '08 amps I think you'll see alot more users of em.
> 
> Crutchfield? Unsure, but doubtful. Circuit City though is a strong possibility that will longer coexist with Eclipse. Although right now I can neither confirm or deny that. Mom & Pops shouldnt have too much trouble, as thats how Eclipse started out and despite their size they still know how to take care of them the best. Alot of them over there still give that personal relationship type of attitude and not just place you as another number in accounting software no matter how big or small the order.
> 
> ...


Double post.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

6spdcoupe said:


> Surprisingly Ive had excellent results with their pointsource 'coaxs'. Otherwise I would tend to agree. No worries, with what's in store for the '08 amps I think you'll see alot more users of em.
> 
> Crutchfield? Unsure, but doubtful. Circuit City though is a strong possibility that will longer coexist with Eclipse. Although right now I can neither confirm or deny that. Mom & Pops shouldnt have too much trouble, as thats how Eclipse started out and despite their size they still know how to take care of them the best. Alot of them over there still give that personal relationship type of attitude and not just place you as another number in accounting software no matter how big or small the order.
> 
> ...


That's good that they're coming back home. I worked for Tweeter right before they left for CC and I was really excited about the 8053 when it first came out. We were convinced they were on the path back to being top dog then they went and sold out to the big box stores.

The point source coax were pretty good but I don't think they measured up with the rest of the line in terms of the image Eclipse was after. That doesn't speak directly to the performance of the point source more than to the needs (known and unknown) of the customer. $600 dollar decks and coax don't mix it seems for the average "audiophile" (notice the quotation marks).

Their service is one thing I did like about them. It seemed as if you were dealing with someone down the street more than a company with the resources of Fujitsu Ten. They were always personable and you got right through.

Good Info, Don.

Thanks much.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

Good ipod control without costing a ton? pigtails instead of rca jacks?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> That's good that they're coming back home. I worked for Tweeter right before they left for CC and I was really excited about the 8053 when it first came out. We were convinced they were on the path back to being top dog then they went and sold out to the big box stores.
> 
> The point source coax were pretty good but I don't think they measured up with the rest of the line in terms of the image Eclipse was after. That doesn't speak directly to the performance of the point source more than to the needs (known and unknown) of the customer. $600 dollar decks and coax don't mix it seems for the average "audiophile" (notice the quotation marks).
> 
> ...



Definately agree with ya there on the Pointsource as being relative to their HUs. Although paired up with one of the more entry levels for a quick drop in (them and the SEs fit nearly anything !) 4 speaks + head job sounded fairly good. 'Audiophile grade'? Heavens no, but it gave the client a feeling of having 'upper end' with good sound and not breaking the bank too bad.

Their service has always been up to far if not better. Lighting fast repairs and expeditited exchanges if early on were key. But I suppose this how they learned to treat dealers being that was their true roots.

Only downside is they do seem to be a step behind the masses feature wise, but again do fancy graphics,bluetoof,iPod,etc make your audio sound better? Of course dealers do depend on consumers to stay afloat and when their a step behind it does make the marriage a bit difficult.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

CES 2008 Preview: New Eclipse CD7200mkII 
Audiophiles rejoice! Eclipse is back in the game with a true sound quality-focused radio, packed with features for 2008. Not only does it offer the same great features on the CD7001, Eclipse has removed the internal amp- this is a dead head only with 8V low impedance pre-outs. But one of the coolest upgrades from the 7001 is the built-in Bluetooh - no more external boxes adding complexity to your install. Larger pic and more details after the break. 


Features:
General

MP3/WMA/ Capable 
Built-in Bluetooth 
USB input 
OEL Display 
Eclipse Area Shot Mapping 
_*Twin Security-- ESN and detachable face*_
6 Pattern multicolor illumination 
E-iSERV connectivity 
Wireless remote included
Expansion & Enhancement

HD Radio Ready 
Satellite Radio Ready 
iPod Ready 
Aux-In
Audio

Three 8V RCA Pre-outs 
24-Bit DSP 
SRS-Circle-Surround II 
Built-in configurable crossover ssytem 
Digital Time Alignment 
11-band / 7-band parametric EQ 
Selectable speaker layout


....niiiiice detachableness!!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

it does not have Area Shot from what i've been told...


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Here it is:

http://blog.sounddomain.com/2007/12/ces-2008-previe.html


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

JoeHemi57 said:


> it does not have Area Shot from what i've been told...


Who would have told you that?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Heres a good one:

http://veedubb.com/gallery/albums/miscpics/cd7200mk2a_small1.jpeg


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry...didn't read page 4 or 5. A few people beat me to those pics.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

wish it had 4 preouts


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

From those specs on that site, this head unit is nothing special. I had the CD7100 a few months ago and it sucked. I hated it. 

It had a very cheap feel to it. The buttons are really cheap plastic and they feel loose and they don't feel like they'll last long. I didn't like the look of the unit and the up down right left button in the middle of the volume knob was screwy. When you are tuning your EQ and you're listening to the music while pushing up or down on the button, it will go left or right on you way too easily. If you don't constantly look at it, you'll be tuning the next band or the one after that and you won't even know it. 

The memory stick music navigation functions were terrible if you were trying to find something so I didn't even bother, I just let it go throught he music because it was more of a pain in the ass than it was worth.

The head unit will not put out a signal through the speaker wires and the RCA jacks at the same time, it's either one or the other. This obviously won't be a problem anymore because the new unit has no internal power. 

You can't see the screen during the day time and it was too bright at night. I think you could turn the brightness down but the main problem was the bright buttons that did not turn down with the brightness controls. 

These are some of the things I did not like about the CD7100 and I'm sure there were other things that I can't remember right now. If the CD7200 is similar to it as it looks to be from those specs, I would not waste my money on that deck. The retail price for the CD7100 was too high for the product you got and I'm sure the new one will be higher. 

The 880prs does nearly everything that the CD7100 does for way less cash. It's much more user friendly, better looking and a higher quality product than the CD7100. The only 2 advantages I can think of that the CD7100 has over the 880 is higher preout voltage and the memory stick function which isn't worth using anyways.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll say the same thing I said to you in your thread you started saying how crappy the CD7100 was. You bought it sight unseen and complained about user interface, yet I've had both a CD7000 and CD7100 and the user interface is better than MANY HU's out there, especially iPod. The buttons feel no more cheap than anything from Alpine, Pioneer, Kenwood or Clarion so I don't understand that complaint either.


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

I don't remember you from the other thread, but I'll dissagree with you again I guess.

Just giving my opinion on this head unit since I think a lot of people on here haven't dumped that kind of money on this head unit yet and I believe that they will be dissappointed and definately experience some buyer's remorse. 

The buttons feel extremely cheap and I think the only unit I've used that felt that cheap was an old JVC head unit that I had for my first deck in my first vehicle. 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. The CD7100 I purchased had a manufacturer defect where the CD would play a song or two and then freeze up. You couldn't use any features on the head unit at this point except for the volume. When you tried to eject the disc, it would open but not eject and then it was stuck open and you had to hit the little reset button which reset ALL the settings in the deck including all the audio adjustments you had. 

When I made the other thread, another member said that they too had this problem with their CD7100 and they said it was a common failure for that model.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Who would have told you that?


somebody that works for eclipse


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

JoeHemi57 said:


> somebody that works for eclipse



Hmm 3 people that said contrary.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

methinks i know said person that works for eclipse...


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

honestly the area shot wouldn't be a make or break feature for most people looking for this unit i think but i was just relaying what i'd heard.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

JoeHemi57 said:


> honestly the area shot wouldn't be a make or break feature for most people looking for this unit i think but i was just relaying what i'd heard.


Definately not, I dont know many that used it, let alone cared if it existed.

You should ask your source about the new amps though.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

6spdcoupe said:


> Definately not, I dont know many that used it, let alone cared if it existed.
> 
> You should ask your source about the new amps though.


"what's up is that we have new amps They are BEAUTIFUL, and are similar in power to last year, with the addition of a new mono amp that I'm not allowed to talk about. Price is on the low side of the spectrum (not finalized), but when i say low, compared to others in it's class it's LOW."


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

JoeHemi57 said:


> "what's up is that we have new amps They are BEAUTIFUL, and are similar in power to last year, with the addition of a new mono amp that I'm not allowed to talk about. Price is on the low side of the spectrum (not finalized), but when i say low, compared to others in it's class it's LOW."


I hope they can get a big watt digital mono amp to go with their other digital units. I think the reason the PDX has cornered the market is because of their big power ratings.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

This is really good news. I owned the CD7000 and swapped for something else mainly due to the internal amp overheating on me. The Alpines I've had never had this issue. The 5V outs were some of the most solid ones I've used however, I can only imagine how great the 8V are. 

This will definitely be my No.1 recommendation for a single din unit.

And no, I never got used to the magic button - I don't consider it a disincentive for anyone that can appreciate the pre-outs and therefore the potential it has for audiophiles.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I wish that Eclipse or Fujitsu-Ten would bring incorporate some of their Sound Monitor stuff into their Eclipse line or even bring their Sound Monitor line here to the US.

http://www.fujitsu-ten.co.jp/eclipse/product/smonitor/index.html

Someone else on this forum mentioned that the CDT-450X looked like a bit like a JDM Mcintosh MX406 headunit. I never realized it, but it sort of does have a similar lay out in volume control and buttons.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I wish that Eclipse or Fujitsu-Ten would bring incorporate some of their Sound Monitor stuff into their Eclipse line or even bring their Sound Monitor line here to the US.
> 
> http://www.fujitsu-ten.co.jp/eclipse/product/smonitor/index.html
> 
> Someone else on this forum mentioned that the CDT-450X looked like a bit like a JDM Mcintosh MX406 headunit. I never realized it, but it sort of does have a similar lay out in volume control and buttons.


wouldn't that be nice...


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I wish that Eclipse or Fujitsu-Ten would bring incorporate some of their Sound Monitor stuff into their Eclipse line or even bring their Sound Monitor line here to the US.
> 
> http://www.fujitsu-ten.co.jp/eclipse/product/smonitor/index.html
> 
> Someone else on this forum mentioned that the CDT-450X looked like a bit like a JDM Mcintosh MX406 headunit. I never realized it, but it sort of does have a similar lay out in volume control and buttons.


Outside of the simpler style layout, I don't see the benefit of bringing Sound Monitor over.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> I hope they can get a big watt digital mono amp to go with their other digital units. I think the reason the PDX has cornered the market is because of their big power ratings.


The newer ones will be larger in power and smaller in size ( smaller than PDX). Rich Coe himself has been has been onboard for the longhaul on designing these.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

6spdcoupe said:


> The newer ones will be larger in power and smaller in size ( smaller than PDX). Rich Coe himself has been has been onboard for the longhaul on designing these.


Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeHemi57 said:


> "what's up is that we have new amps They are BEAUTIFUL, and are similar in power to last year, with the addition of a new mono amp that I'm not allowed to talk about. Price is on the low side of the spectrum (not finalized), but when i say low, compared to others in it's class it's LOW."


It would be nice to see them bring back something to replace the DA7122 1x1000 @2ohm and DA7232 2 x 1000 @2ohm.....and then a nice sub to replace the TC based, SW9100 Titanium series.

It looks like Eclipse is getting back on the path. I was starting to worry about them, especially me being a long time customer(since the old ECD series). They did the right thing getting out of the low end CD decks. 

I'll be owning one of the new copper chassis models.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Everytime I think I am satisfied...someone has to make me rethink everything.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

JoeHemi57 said:


> "what's up is that we have new amps They are BEAUTIFUL, and are similar in power to last year, with the addition of a new mono amp that I'm not allowed to talk about. Price is on the low side of the spectrum (not finalized), but when i say low, compared to others in it's class it's LOW."





6spdcoupe said:


> The newer ones will be larger in power and smaller in size ( smaller than PDX). Rich Coe himself has been has been onboard for the longhaul on designing these.


If Eclipse can make PDX sized or smaller amps for less money, they are going to sell a lot of amps. Hopefully they realize that the crossovers should be defeatable this time around.

As far as the deck goes, is it going to be a lot more than the current 7100? If it is then I'd rather get a DRZ and be done with it.


----------



## -db (Mar 14, 2007)

Any published info on this stuff yet? Eclipse still hasn't updated their site from what I can tell.

From what I have heard, the MSRP on the cd7200 is $550. No idea what the actual street price will be though.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes SRP is $549.

What other info is it that your looking for?


----------



## -db (Mar 14, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Yes SRP is $549.
> 
> What other info is it that your looking for?


Guess I should have specified. I meant any info on the amps as far as features/size/power.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

ZA1200 - 1500 @ 2
XA1200 - 600 @ 2
XA4200 - 125 X 4 (Im unsure on this one, will have to check)


Physical size is substantially smaller, but for exact measurement I would have to measure one or call. ETA for these is March.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

6spdcoupe said:


> ZA1200 - 1500 @ 2
> XA1200 - 600 @ 2
> XA4200 - 125 X 4 (Im unsure on this one, will have to check)
> 
> ...


Burn Rubber!


----------



## idmax (Dec 23, 2009)

My first post. Hello everyone!!
Sorry to bring this post up. Anyone here used a Sound Monitor at all and would they recommend it.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

idmax said:


> My first post. Hello everyone!!
> Sorry to bring this post up. Anyone here used a Sound Monitor at all and would they recommend it.


I have not, but they do seem to pop up on eBay a lot. Look like really nice units (they are to Eclipse what Lexus is to Toyota, or so I'm told - but for the Japan market).


----------

